# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Align Table Columns Inside Details View With Bootrap-Table Columns In ASP.NET MVC

## KGComputers

Hello,

This post explains the solution to an issue that I encountered on how to align the columns of a table inside the details view of the parent Bootstrap-Table by Wenzhixin which was required by the client
How To Align Table Columns Inside A Detail View With It's Parent Bootstrap-Table Columns In ASP.NET MVC


The solution is to obtain first the column widths of the Bootstrap-Table and set the column widths of the table in details view with those values accordingly. 

-kgc

----------

